# vann_d's setup



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Display
Sony SXRD50XBR1

Speakers:
LR Klipsch RB 51
C Klipsch RC 52
SLR JBL SCS something or other:thumbsdown:
Sub DIY 10" Dayton Quatro in 66l tuned to 27 Hz

Receiver
JBL DCR600

Sat
DirecTV HDDVR+

DVD
oppo DV-970 HD

Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro

HT PC for music and backing up DVD's

Logitech Harmony 890 remote


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

vann_d said:


> Display
> Sony SXRD50XBR1
> 
> Speakers:
> ...


Update 11/10

Display
Sony SXRD50XBR1

Speakers:
LR Klipsch RF 82
C Klipsch RC 52
SLR JBL SCS01 - soon to be replaced with Klipsch RB-15
Sub DIY 15" Dayton Ref HF tuned to 16Hz

Receiver
JBL DCR600

TV
OTA, Netflix via HTPC

DVD/Blu-Ray
Oppo BD-80
LG Blu-Ray burner in HTPC

Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro

HT PC for music and backing up DVD's

Logitech Harmony 890 remote


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Update as of 05/12

Display
Sony SXRD50XBR1

Speakers:
LR Klipsch RB 15
C Klipsch RC 52
SLR None
Sub 2 x DIY Tang Band 6.5" tuned to 36 Hz

Receiver
None

TV
OTA, Netflix via HTPC

DVD/Blu-Ray
LG Blu-Ray burner in HTPC

On-board sound analog out - something better coming soon!

Semi-DIY 6-channel amp


3 x Sure 2x300W class D boards
1 x MeanWell 600W switching power supply
still need to finish case, etc but sounds good
using 5 channels in a 3.2 setup
 
Logitech Harmony 890 remote


----------



## white-outreviews (Feb 19, 2014)

Sanyo 55" LCD

Samsung 5.1 Surround Sound Receiver

Starter TV Package - (wahh:hissyfit

Netflix

Network Attached Storage - Housing all my Movies, TV, and Music files

HTPC - AMD APU Based with an ASROCK motherboard and Patriot Memory Also a 450 Watt Power Supply

SSD Hard Drive for quick booting and fast OS activity

I use XBMC to play all of my media and Windows Media Center for Live TV and Recording TV. Using the NAS with XBMC is really easy and I am able to watch all of my media anywhere on the network with XBMC installed. 

I wish I had a better sound system, but I can't play it all too loud where I live. I will wait till I move to focus on sound quality.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Late, late Update



vann_d said:


> *Update as of 04/13*
> 
> Display
> Samsung PDP-PN59D7000
> ...


----------

